# I feel like I have a daughter not a wife



## johnsunny (Dec 21, 2011)

I stole the title, but it's true. My wife lies about money and I'm pretty sure she has some kind of problem with prescription medicine. I just can't really prove it right now. I got a new windows phone but can't find a spy app. 

She wasn't always like this, but I'm just tired of dealing with bull**** all the time. When I confront her about things, she always defensive or has an excuse. She doesn't work. I honestly don't know if I want to work it out or not, but I want to be 100% sure of some things first.

Any thoughts? Windows 7 Phone Nokia 710 apps?

I can't really talk to anyone about any of this so I'm here talking.


----------



## Anubis (Jul 12, 2011)

What information are you wanting to get out of the phone? 

If it's money and she doesn't work, you should be able to track how many dollars flow through her hands by other means.

If she's abusing prescription medications, where is she getting them from?

You might be better off treating this similar to an infidelity investigation - GPS and VAR in the var, maybe a VAR in the home?


----------

